

Kip lets you build and personalize searchable worlds - jrbaldwin
https://kipapp.co/welcome

======
larakerns
I hate splash sign ups but this looks cool. I've never seen world building
like this before

~~~
jrbaldwin
anyone can pin multi-floor plans on maps
[https://kipapp.co/w/grand_central_terminal](https://kipapp.co/w/grand_central_terminal)
| [https://kipapp.co/w/eiffel_tower](https://kipapp.co/w/eiffel_tower) |
[https://kipapp.co/w/meetup_218915938](https://kipapp.co/w/meetup_218915938) |
[https://kipapp.co/w/mega](https://kipapp.co/w/mega)

